
We’re All Terrible at Understanding Each Other - kareemm
https://hbr.org/2015/04/were-all-terrible-at-understanding-each-other?utm_content=buffer4ab2e&utm_medium=social&utm_source=facebook.com&utm_campaign=buffer
======
scotty79
> Specifically, they wanted to see if over time, your roommate was more likely
> to begin to see you the way you see yourself. The answer was yes: so long as
> you have lived together for a minimum of nine months. It takes that long for
> perceptions to even begin to get in sync. And even then, the correlations
> between how college students saw themselves and how their roommates saw them
> were surprisingly low, in the .2-.5 range (remember, 1 would be a perfect
> correlation).

In my native language this fact is recognized with a saying "You'll eat barrel
of salt before you know a man." meaning it takes so long that even though you
don't consume much salt daily you'll eventually consume a barrel sooner than
you get to know a man.

Poles are perceived as distrusting towards people that are not our closes
friends. I guess we are just realistic and reserved towards unknown.

